# Solved: Washing Hard Drive



## floydcojacket (Jul 4, 2008)

When I replace my present computer, I want to give it away. I'd like to be able to completely wipe all data from the hard drive and re-install Windows 98 SE.
This computer has been used for business as well as family so there are records that I'd like to see removed.
Can someone tell me how to completely wash the hard drive?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You need to use a disk wiping utility such as http://www.killdisk.com/

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## floydcojacket (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you Rollin,
I'll look into making that purchase soon.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

No need to purchase anything as there are plenty of freeware programs to do this. Even the example I provided to you has a freeware version that should be good enough for your needs. 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 23, 2007)

Floyd, I have found this tool to be very useful. It has an "Evidence Wiper" in it, (along with many other functions) and best of all, it was free. Like all wiping utilities you should be very cautious using it. Read all the "Help" text installed with it, and you won't have any problems.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/

Good Day 2 U- Oldgeez


----------



## floydcojacket (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for your help and have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 23, 2007)

Your very welcome...and you have a great Memorial Weekend also.


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

see removing data thread on this page. I like hammers. ;-)
or angle grinders.


----------

